# silly question



## duck991 (Feb 17, 2005)

okay whats the deal with the fans on all the pro bowfishing boats along with the 90hrp outboards.Is it legel to fish with the fan running?


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

with a fan you can go in shallower water, thicker weeds basically anywere your boat will float alot of people also claim they dont spook the fish as much as a troller does but i have never fished out of a fan boat so cant give you my opinion on that. it is not legal to fish with it running in mn but it is in several other states. the 90hrs motors are because alot of those boats are 18-20ft long and with a full load of fish you need the power to plane out.

the only silly question is the question you dont ask :thumb:


----------



## duck991 (Feb 17, 2005)

thanks man i just see the pics of all these monster boats, and wish i had 50k layin around with nothin better to do with it. :lol:


----------

